# Custom 1977 Gary Littlejohn



## Gprox (Jul 2, 2019)

I built this bike 42 years ago when I worked at a bike shop and these frames were just out. It's customized with a 3 gear freewheel and 3 cross/radial laced wheels and many anodized parts. I haven't ridden it in some time so it's in great shape but I am toying with selling it so I thought I'd check with the experts on it's value.....thoughts?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2019)

I know nothing about BMX but I do know it is hard to see much in that small pic. Better pics of the whole bike and components would probably help a valuation. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm sure your inbox is filling up quickly, regardless of the pic. Sweet ride, Man!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 4, 2019)

pm sent


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 4, 2019)

I’ve seen the frames sell on EBay for a grand or so, some more. Maybe your bike is 2-3k? Depending on components.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 9, 2019)

Not sure on value but I’m sure it’s going to be in the higher end. Love the bike, wish I had the coin!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 22, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 25, 2019)

Awesome bike.


----------

